
Single bungling IT engineer to blame for BA's £150M global meltdown - xd
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4565236/IT-engineer-blame-BA-s-150million-global-meltdown.html
======
UK-AL
The system should have been designed so the engineer could not have caused
this. Thus its a system design fault.

